# Skin Picking



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

It's pretty big for me to mention it, because I often just pretend I don't even do it, but it's the biggest "nervous habit" I've ever had. I have numerous scars on my body because I couldn't resist picking at my chicken pox when I was seven. Whenever I get nervous, my hands immediately fly to a scab on my body. My face, my scalp; wherever. It makes me feel even more ugly. Ugh.

Please, let there be at least a few people on this board with the same strange habit... Sometimes I do it so often I'm tempted to label it as OCD...

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## suppressed (Apr 19, 2005)

I don't know but I'm pretty sure my worst habit counts as skin picking ...I pick at my lips .. I do it SO much, although recently I've been doing pretty good at combating it .. since I've had way less anxiety and depression I guess .. I always do it when I'm nervous, scared, p$ssed, anxious, stressed. etc etc .. lately I've been making a HUGE effort to catch myself in action and apply chapstick and stop Picking !!..I have to because it makes me so self conscious when my lips are all chapped and peeling, and bleeding or red ... I feel like a freak ..


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

I think "compulsive skin picking" falls under OCD. And I definitely do it too. When I had really terrible acne (and even now, I try to create places to pick), I'd literally tear off skin, scrape, stab, whatever just to "drain" or "cleanse" myself of the bad stuff stuck in there. I'm a bit better now (on an OCD medication, plus my acne isn't nearly as bad), but I still tear apart my hands (mostly my thumbs) and a few other places.

I MISS that euphoric feeling I got from picking at my face. It's not nearly as satisfying now because there's so much less to get out, but I still keep trying just because _maybe_ I'll hit something that will bring back that feeling.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

It falls under the OCD spectrum, it is called dermatillomania. 

It used to be much worse for me. I had such an urge to pick at my skin that I couldn't control it..But somehow it has gone away within the past year or so. I still occaisonally pick at my face and my cuticles, but it is definitly not as bad and I don't have an urge to do it, I do it more out of boredom and nervousness.


----------



## Hannah (Oct 2, 2005)

As far back as I can remember I've bitten the insides of my cheeks and sometimes my lips. I remember one time at the dentists, the hygienist told me off for doing it. It's less now, but I still do it.


----------



## Arkle (Mar 21, 2006)

I pick at my skin and scabs and such a lot. Bad habit. Makes my skin worse than it has to be... 

I also chew on the insides of my mouth, and I am convinced my cheeks are getting flabbier because of it.. .But that's just me being paranoid


----------



## Nym (Nov 22, 2005)

I do that all the time. I could spend hours standing in front of the mirror, just picking at the skin on my face. I know I shouldn't - I get dry skin and eczema as it is, and picking at it just makes it worse. I've noticed I do it when I'm stressed out about something - somehow, picking de-stresses me. Weird, I know. 

I wish I could stop - it makes me look like such a wreck and I'm sure it spreads spots.


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

ianthe said:


> archaic said:
> 
> 
> > When I had really terrible acne (and even now, I try to create places to pick), I'd literally tear off skin, scrape, stab, whatever just to "drain" or "cleanse" myself of the bad stuff stuck in there.
> ...


I know the feeling. :hug 
I've heard replacing regular bulbs with red ones helps to curb picking, but I don't think that'd work for me, as when I can just touch my face and feel a million places needing to be purged it's much more difficult to keep my hands away.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

i don't have a general urge to pick. but i do always squeeze the clogged pores on my face that aren't all that noticeable until i irritate them. then i keep touching and rubbing the resulting bumps or scabs and have to tell myself it must look weird to get myself to stop.


----------



## F-Bomb (May 17, 2005)

Yeah, I pick scabs and skin and whatnot....It's pretty compulsive, I don't do it only when I'm anxious. I ride BMX, so I have plenty of scabs to pick at.....maybe I should try to stop?


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm starting to develop a germ phobia, and I'm starting to get nervous that all of this picking will give me some sort of disease because of open sores... I pick at my scalp most often, lately, though my face looks pretty bad. I'm afraid to go to the hair salon to get a haircut because of how bad I've been picking at my scalp. Sigh.

Thanks so much, guys, for commiserating.

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

i pick a lot when I get depressed or nervous as well. I also have gotten into the habit of scratching my scalp.


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

I do this too, quite frequently. It's made worse by my acne medication which actually causes a signficant amount of skin peeling, so I am frequently trying to rub off dead skin. I have found it almost impossible to stop. 

I have a lot of "stimming" behaviors.


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

I pick at the skin around my fingernails. A lot of times, I don't even realize I'm doing it. When the skin peels, I can't resist pulling on it even though it hurts. When I get a peel of skin, I try to cut it off with the nail clipper right away so I don't pull on it and tear the deeper skin. It is so hard to stop.


----------



## suppressed (Apr 19, 2005)

whiteclouds said:


> I pick at the skin around my fingernails. A lot of times, I don't even realize I'm doing it. When the skin peels, I can't resist pulling on it even though it hurts. When I get a peel of skin, I try to cut it off with the nail clipper right away so I don't pull on it and tear the deeper skin. It is so hard to stop.


 omg I do that same exact thing , not so much anymore , but when I was younger it was a constant habbit ...


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

whiteclouds said:


> I pick at the skin around my fingernails. A lot of times, I don't even realize I'm doing it. When the skin peels, I can't resist pulling on it even though it hurts. When I get a peel of skin, I try to cut it off with the nail clipper right away so I don't pull on it and tear the deeper skin. It is so hard to stop.


My fingers are a MESS. But that's not nearly as bad as the skin picking issues. I already have an allergic reaction (I think to my own sweat, strangely enough) that causes me to break out on my back, and I think the picking is just making it worse, but God forbid I ever stop... This crap has been going on for like 5 years; the only time I stopped was for two months to wear a backless dress for my friend's Sweet Sixteen. And to get ready for the two cruises I've been on. Unfortunately, I scar. 

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## F-Bomb (May 17, 2005)

My back is the same exact way. It's all scarred up. I am always picking at it, even though I know I'm doing harm to myself, it's like I can't stop. It's the same with my fingernails, callus, everything. It's kinda tough dealing with it.


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

I pick at my skin too. I do it more when I'm really stressed-out. I never used to realise I did it believe it or not and now I'm concious of when it's happening but sometimes can't stop it if I'm really worried about something!


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

I get into this sort of trance when I'm doing it, sometimes, especially when I'm picking at my scalp. It's actually indicative of chronic "self-injurious skin picking," which is actually a condition that seems to be relatively common... It's often caused by anxiety, which makes total sense, for all of us here...

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## mismac (Oct 27, 2005)

itsmemaggi said:


> I'm picking at my scalp.


I pick at my scalp, too :hide

I do it most often when I'm stressed. I only pick at one spot, though :con, so after years of doing it I now have short hair and scabs in that area. I'm afraid of getting my hair cut cuz I don't want the stylist to see my gross scalp :um


----------



## rcd (Apr 1, 2006)

I don't pick my skin, but I pick my nails. I've managed to stop with my fingernails, but I still pick my toenails. They look really bad.


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

Does anyone else pick at their Montgomery glands? I'm really worried about one of mine, because it's swollen and slowly growing. Yesterday, I went nuts picking at it and tried to drain it, but it's still big and sore. ops I'm thinking maybe I should tell my derm...


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

archaic said:


> Does anyone else pick at their Montgomery glands? I'm really worried about one of mine, because it's swollen and slowly growing. Yesterday, I went nuts picking at it and tried to drain it, but it's still big and sore. ops I'm thinking maybe I should tell my derm...


That sounds REALLY painful. Owie.

But really, I'd probably be doing it, had I thought of it. I pick at everything on my body, really. Nothing's off limits.

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## Rindy (Aug 11, 2004)

itsmemaggi said:


> It makes me feel even more ugly. Ugh.


 :hug I don't identify with this issue (skin picking), but I just wanted to let you know that you are a very pretty girl!


----------



## darkangel (Apr 19, 2005)

My little OCD is the skin around my fingernails. Every finger has some sort of sore, and they bleed a lot. Sometimes if I just bump my finger it bleeds down my hand from this. I've done this the entire time I've had SA. And then even if it heals up and I get a little scab, I mess with that too, and it bleeds all over again. I also rip my nails on the top instead of using a nailclipper (in fact I don't even remember EVER using a nail clipper..) Keeps my nails real short. Makes me not want to shake hands with anyone.


----------



## Redox (Jan 20, 2006)

I tear the skin around my fingernails. What are montgomery glands?


----------



## catcave (Mar 30, 2006)

I think it's like Trichotillomania. This is when people constantly pull out their own hair. Check this site out:

http://www.trich.org

It talks about skin picking too.


----------



## Mellah (Nov 10, 2003)

My skin burns so easily when I'm out in the sun so i almost always get a sunburn and i am constantly picking at it. I have even bled a few times. I have a few scars from when i was little picking and pulling off the scab. It turns my stomach just thinking about it, yet i continue to do it. :stu



> I pick at the skin around my fingernails. A lot of times, I don't even realize I'm doing it. When the skin peels, I can't resist pulling on it even though it hurts. When I get a peel of skin, I try to cut it off with the nail clipper right away so I don't pull on it and tear the deeper skin. It is so hard to stop


I do this all the time! I hate it, i wish i could stop.


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

Skin picking and trichotillomania *can* be a symptom of OCD or Tourette's Syndrome... but it's more common to occur by itself (!).


----------



## labrattie (Apr 1, 2006)

*skin picking*

I pick the skin around my finger nails until I bleed. I cannot even stop then I pick and pick it makes me crazy but I cannot stop


----------



## itchynscratchy (Apr 8, 2006)

*Dermatillomania: Over 20 years of practice*

I've been doing it for so long, I didn't realize that it was a problem until 1) it started getting worse a few weeks ago and 2) other people started noticing the marks on my face, neck and shoulders. I will pick at mostly my face, behind my ears, neck, shoulders and back. Only last week did I learn it had a name.

I can really relate to the leg-hair pickers. I used to love that! I would sit on my bed listening to the radio when I was 15 and pull out each hair on my right leg and drop them in a pile on the floor. I can't remember why I stopped. If you're going to have a habbit like this it should at least be productive!

Now I've picked at my forehead and my nose so bad I almost didn't want to leave my house. M.A.C. has the only concealer heavy enough to cover the damage. A friend asked me about my nose and I told her I had a touch of the flesh-eating bacteria to get her to leave me alone. I don't even want my family to see me without makeup now.

Have I said too much?
:door


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Dermatillomania: Over 20 years of practice*



itchynscratchy said:


> Have I said too much?
> :door


Not at all. I admire you for being able to talk about it so openly. It feels good to tell someone, doesn't it? I pick at my scalp SO much; I have four places that have pretty good-sized scabs, and every time they scab, I just pick at them, again. The scalp is a good "picking place," because no one notices the damage unless they're cutting or styling your hair. However, my family has noticed me doing it a bit; my mom pointed it out once or twice, but then she saw it made me nervous, so she stopped... One of my aunts that lives with us, she has psoriasis and scratches her head often, so it's really no big deal for her to see me doing it. But for some reason, it irks me to see her scratching at her scalp... I think it's just stupid irritability that comes from loneliness and depression.

I also pick at scabs on the rest of my body. My face is definitely one place that isn't often neglected, though lately I haven't been getting any new break-outs, so my focus has mainly been on my scalp... I also get break-outs on my upper back, so sometimes I pick at those... Sigh. No tank tops or bathing suits for me, this summer...

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## itchynscratchy (Apr 8, 2006)

okay, i thought i had reached my limit, but i realize now as i sit here continuing to pick at my face that i guess i'm not there yet. 

today plumbers came by to replace our hot water heater. i was in my room watching tv, the only one home. i hear them going in and out of the gate a few times, and the "oh no, puppy, come back!" our dog had escaped. i knew he wouldn't come back to either of them, so i'd have to go look for him. but i couldn't leave my room until i took the time to put concealer on to hide all of the hideous marks on my face! five minutes later (long enough for him to have been hit by a car or something) i finally get out there to look for him. i brought him back, but i felt so foolish afterwards. i couldn't go out to look for my dog because i was too ashamed of what i'm doing to my face! and i'm still doing it! 

what is it going to take to stop this?! :cry


----------



## catcave (Mar 30, 2006)

I used to have this bad habit :con . First I cut my nails down so short, they couldn't scratch at anything.....then, if I was at home I would wear some sort of gloves (like those thin white ones). The last thing I would do is try to keep my hands busy. Like wash the dishes, laundry, crafts, etc. After my skin started to look better I really loved how it looked and felt so I simply thrived on that instead of how good it felt to pick pick pick! 
I hope maybe some of these could work for you :rub


----------



## Mr_Twig (Apr 10, 2006)

I still have difficulty waiting for a scab or something to go away by itself-I stress over any sort of blemish of flaw in something, including clothing, so I always feel like I _have_ to get whatever it is off. My fingernails are a mess, although I don't bite at them as often anymore ever since someone pointed it out to me a few years ago.

I feel like I can beat nearly anyone at number of disgusting habits...


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

My OCD causes me to pick at the skin on my nose compulsively to the point where it gets all cracked and bleeding sometimes


----------



## christiem (Mar 1, 2006)

I don't think that my skin picking comes from OCD, but I definitely relate to just about every post. Even now, as my skin has cleared up (which I think is a result of less stress from taking medical leave due to anxiety attacks) I am still looking for stuff.

I either squeeze my pours until oil comes out or I scratch at my scalp. My hair products leave quite a residue (which is what I am convincing myself it is) and I always end up with white stuff under my nails (the ones I have left).

I have even picked at my husband at times! :lol He gets these ingrown hairs on the backs of his legs, that do not bother him at all, but I feel the need to pick at them. They are like perfect little circles of hair under the skin and I can really go to town with a pair of tweezers or a needle. Yes, as you might imagine he just loves to indulge me (sarcasm). But hey, I'm leaving my skin alone!

Good luck and I truly sympathize to all fellow pickers! :squeeze


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

darkangel said:


> My little OCD is the skin around my fingernails. Every finger has some sort of sore
> 
> I also rip my nails on the top instead of using a nailclipper (in fact I don't even remember EVER using a nail clipper


those are my two problems also. literally EVERY finger has a spot near the fingernail that is either red,sore, or hurts when touched.

and while im doing it, i realize what im doing, and that its going to make my hands messed up, thus making me more self conscious. Yet, i continue doing it. i dont know what satisfaction it gives me (it hurts, looks gross, etc) but its so hard to stop


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

instil said:


> i realize what im doing, and that its going to make my hands messed up, thus making me more self conscious. Yet, i continue doing it. i


It's funny, because most of us are picking BECAUSE we're anxious, and if we're around anyone, ever, then we just get MORE anxious because of the picking... It's an awful cycle.

I'd like to find other nervous habits.  Usually people just replace one habit with another, so...

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## seeking_bat (Apr 21, 2006)

I pick at my lip, skin around my nails, and my scalp. When I'm anxious and sometimes when I'm bored, I'll pick at my scalp for hours, until it gets sore and bleeds. I hate how many hours I've wasted at this.


----------



## bellicose (Sep 16, 2004)

My girlfriend does this. We'll be in bed together and she'll feel a bump or some slight imperfection on my shoulder/neck/wherever and completely stop everything (much to my frustration :lol) and get out of bed to pick at whatever she felt on me until it's bleeding. Then she'll clean it with Betadine and put a bandage on it.

She was so embarrassed at first and kept apologizing to me in a small, shaky voice. She only does it on herself and family. It's weird, she truly can't help doing it; once she spots a skin imperfection she gets so obsessed and has to fix it RIGHT AWAY before doing anything else. I was so freaked out the first couple times, but now it's oddly endearing... :love


----------



## emily77 (May 4, 2006)

wow, im glad to know im not the only skin picker around here. i mostly pick at the skin around my nails. i also bite my nails down till they bleed, then peel the layers off of them. when they hurt too much, i move to my toes and toenails. i cant stop myself and most of the time, i dont even know im doing it until i hurt.


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

Yup, I constantly pick around my nails, its gross and looks bad.. and I hate it, but cant stop.. :fall


----------



## getting by (Aug 11, 2005)

My sister has generalized anxiety, and she used to pick at mosqitoe bites, sores, and scabs. She has some scars from it. She's in her late 20's now, and finally somehow broke the habit. She cuts her fingernails short I know. Her anxiety medication might be helping her also.


----------



## Mads (May 8, 2006)

Wow, I never knew so many people did stuff like this. Reading all of the posts in this thread has been oddly comforting, because I'm a compulsive skin picker too, among other things. 

You name it, I probably do it... scalp picking, nail biting, pore squeezing, hair plucking, etc.

Picking at my face is really the most damaging because it's so obvious. I have acne anyway and I know I just make it worse by not being able to leave it alone.


----------



## TheContrary (May 2, 2006)

Mads said:


> Wow, I never knew so many people did stuff like this. Reading all of the posts in this thread has been oddly comforting, because I'm a compulsive skin picker too, among other things.
> 
> You name it, I probably do it... scalp picking, nail biting, pore squeezing, hair plucking, etc.
> 
> Picking at my face is really the most damaging because it's so obvious. I have acne anyway and I know I just make it worse by not being able to leave it alone.


how do u treat your acne? the "pill" is meant to be very good for treating it - its called Estelle in australia


----------



## TheContrary (May 2, 2006)

im so sick of my habit of squeezing pimples and pores on my face. i seem to scar really easily. I've been trying to stop for ages but nothing works. it really depresses me.


----------



## itchynscratchy (Apr 8, 2006)

TheContrary said:


> how do u treat your acne? the "pill" is meant to be very good for treating it - its called Estelle in australia


They have a pill like that in the US, but the pill makes me nauseous. I've successfully controlled my acne with a good 2% beta hydroxy (salicylic acid) solution. I purchase it online from a company in Washington state at http://www.paulaschoice.com. Controls the acne & works well for my severely oily skin. But I unfortunately I don't have to have a break out to find ways to destroy my face. They also have an 8% alpha hydroxy liquid which can help clear up scars. And they ship to Australia...


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2006)

I pull my whiskers out when I get nervous lol


----------



## itchynscratchy (Apr 8, 2006)

I talked to my psych today about my skin picking, and she said that SSRIs like paxil are what are typically prescribed to treat it. And then I remembered :con , when I was on paxil cr (before the recall last year) after about 6 months or more I had stopped picking at my skin enough for it to heal and the scars cleared up. That was over a year ago, and I didn't start picking at my face again until this past January, while I was on effexor xr (an SSNRI). She seems to think that this will make a big difference. If she's right, I may be able to take Lisa Simpson down and post my own picture...by the end of the year!


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

itchynscratchy said:


> I talked to my psych today about my skin picking, and she said that SSRIs like paxil are what are typically prescribed to treat it. And then I remembered :con , when I was on paxil cr (before the recall last year) after about 6 months or more I had stopped picking at my skin enough for it to heal and the scars cleared up. That was over a year ago, and I didn't start picking at my face again until this past January, while I was on effexor xr (an SSNRI). She seems to think that this will make a big difference. If she's right, I may be able to take Lisa Simpson down and post my own picture...by the end of the year!


Good luck!

My psych put me on an anti-obsessive, but it hasn't done much for the picking. I almost feel obligated to do it.

Does anyone have rituals they go through? I always pick right before my shower or before I go to bed, and it is always in the bathroom. I sit on the vanity and can spend hours there in front of the mirror. There's a sewing pin handy just in case I need a little extra help. :hide


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

archaic said:


> There's a sewing pin handy just in case I need a little extra help. :hide


I need to feel it under my fingernails in order for it to be "satisfying," but I usually pick before my shower or before bed, too. I think it's just that before a shower, you're naked and it's just that everything's "right there." And before bed, what else is there to do? :b

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

Maybe wearing gloves would help. That is often used to help trichotillomania.


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

itsmemaggi said:


> archaic said:
> 
> 
> > There's a sewing pin handy just in case I need a little extra help. :hide
> ...


The pin is to get open cysts so that I can use my fingernails, which I prefer too. 

I've had my derm pick at my skin and it hurts because I can't see it and I'm not the one actually doing it, vs. virtually no pain when it's only me (until after the fact, sometimes). The conditions have to be just right for it to be satisfying.


----------



## LoveThySelf (May 19, 2006)

I have picked at my cuticles for years. I hate it because it makes them look awful, and I know it makes me look anxious, but I do it when Im bored, anxious, or they look ragged. Usually my husband catches me doing it and I dont even realize.

I have gotten better, I rarely pick until I bleed anymore, but the only way I can stop completely is when I have them manicured up so there are no loose edges, but in a few days it starts all over again. Im scared of what my poor hands will look like if I ever do stop. 

I used to pick at my scalp too until my mother told me I would get gangrene like my grandfather did before they amputated his foot, and since they couldnt cut my head off I would die. :lol


----------



## Ledd Bullet (Feb 26, 2006)

i just sort of recently acknowledged the fact that i pick at myself, in addition to pulling at/twisting/rubbing the hair on my scalp and pulling at/out & twisting hair on my body. i pick at and scratch wherever i have bumps on my skin, especially my face, chest and back. it's really hard to leave the bumps alone, whether they're zits, ingrown hairs or moles. **this might be triggering** i was scraping at a mole on my chest the other night with my fingernail because it was bugging me, and it started bleeding, but i wasn't getting it good enough with my fingernail, so i scraped at it with my pocketknife for a while, which made it bleed more, but it was bleeding more internally than externally, so i was worried about it getting infected. i didn't end up getting the mole all the way off, so i stopped after a while because i didn't want to get the spot infected. i put antibiotic ointment on it so it should be ok. i think that whole thing made me notice that i pick at myself a lot more than i should, but bumps on me are kinda fun to pick at, so it's hard to resist (especially when the hair on my head is too short to pull, like now).


----------



## itchynscratchy (Apr 8, 2006)

archaic said:


> Does anyone have rituals they go through? I always pick right before my shower or before I go to bed, and it is always in the bathroom. I sit on the vanity and can spend hours there in front of the mirror. There's a sewing pin handy just in case I need a little extra help. :hide





itsmemaggi said:


> I need to feel it under my fingernails in order for it to be "satisfying," but I usually pick before my shower or before bed, too. I think it's just that before a shower, you're naked and it's just that everything's "right there." And before bed, what else is there to do?


Wow! After my shower is when I attack the ingrown hairs on my legs and back. My face is under attack while I'm watching tv or about to fall asleep. And like you, Maggie, I have to dig out and admire my handiwork from under my nails. It's like the bumps and zits are itching, begging me to pick at them. What is that about? :con

I've been too afraid to use pins or blades-part of me feels like it would be very easy for me to advance to cutting.


----------



## itchynscratchy (Apr 8, 2006)

Ledd Bullet said:


> i was scraping at a mole on my chest the other night with my fingernail because it was bugging me, and it started bleeding, but i wasn't getting it good enough with my fingernail, so i scraped at it with my pocketknife for a while, which made it bleed more, but it was bleeding more internally than externally, so i was worried about it getting infected.


It amazes me how natural the behavior has become. Usually I don't realize I've been picking at my skin until I've begun to bleed. I keep alcohol swabs and neosporin in my bedside table. :sigh It's worst when I'm alone, but I have even caught myself picking at the bumps on my back when I'm stressed out at work.

But please, LB, (this is not to freak you out) watch your mole carefully, they can be very tricky, and some can be pre-cancerous. Keep an eye on it, if it starts to look weird at all have it checked out.


----------



## itchynscratchy (Apr 8, 2006)

archaic said:


> My psych put me on an anti-obsessive, but it hasn't done much for the picking. I almost feel obligated to do it.


The anti-obsessive, what is is called and how long have you been on it? And what other meds, if any are you on? My doc seems pretty confident about paxil cr and other SSRIs for dermatillomania, and since my previous experience with paxil cr was positive, so am I. The only reason I stopped taking it last year was because the manufacturer had to recall it. And regular paxil made me sick to my stomach.

My doc also said skin picking is related more closely to anxiety than to OCD. I've tried to research it myself, but there isn't enough information about it.

Good luck to you too! :hs


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

itchynscratchy said:


> archaic said:
> 
> 
> > My psych put me on an anti-obsessive, but it hasn't done much for the picking. I almost feel obligated to do it.
> ...


The medication I'm taking is called Anafranil. I've been on SSRIs and saw no change in my picking. Actually, at the time I took Zoloft, my picking was much worse.


----------



## recondite (Jan 25, 2006)

oh yes, i do the skin-around-the-fingernail-picking too. i just can't stand the sight of a hangnail, so i have to pull it off until there's no jagged edges (which usually means i end up drawing blood), and that leads to tearing more and more skin until my fingertips are raw. it's a gross habit, but i cannot stop doing it.

several people have suggested using that bad-tasting nail polish stuff on my fingers (i bite my nails as well), but i can't bring myself to do it because i'm too dependent on this habit. *shrug*

anyhow, i just wanted to chime in and say 'me too.' it helps to know there are others out there.


----------



## tiane (Jun 29, 2006)

wow, i thought i was weird cuz i do that, im the only person iv met in real life that does this and it makes me really self-consious


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2006)

Somehow it's comforting to know that so many other people are dealing with this issue. I've definitely got OCD tendencies, although not extreme, and have been a picker since I first developed acne as an early teen. I'm in my mid-20's now the habit still plagues me. Up until this year I was fortunate and they always healed with no scarring but just this year I started to get small scars from my picking and I'm desperate to kick this habit. My acne has never been bad, even at it's worst, but I can't stand the feel of little bumps, or the sight of an imaginary one when looking closely in the mirror. It's taken a big toll on my social life and although I'm happily married to a very supportive man, it sometimes causes problems because I'll be in a sour mood and refuse to go in public when I'm having an "ugly day". I've tried every face wash and cleansing regime and nothing gets rid of my acne. I think it's mainly stress related, but I work in a high-stress job and can't quit. But the core problem is not my acne but rather my picking habit. A lot of my acne stems from picking at imaginary spots and then getting flare-ups. I've wasted 14 years of my life stressing about this and I've got to stop. The first thoughts I have in the morning and when going to bed are about my complexion. This is so pathetic! Yes, I've been to dermatologists and they've prescribed things, but they either don't work or give me bad side effects. I can't do the pshych thing either because it's too expensive and not covered under our insurance.


----------



## quiet_one (Jun 14, 2006)

I pick my cuticles and my lips all the time; I've done it since I was a child. Hopefully someday I can finally stop, but I don't know when that will be. I just get an odd sense of pleasure out of it and it seems to relieve stress and occupy my mind.


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

I just thought I'd mention that I've had good success with *Neurontin* (gabapentin) for my skin picking and hair pulling issues. 

For me it was as much an issue of habit and of difficulty when "sensing" an irregularity in my skin, as it was anything else. It was not accompanied by obsessions and was not a compulsion. I would classify my dermatotillomania as more of an impulse control disorder.

Gabapentin has nerve-ending analgesic properties and I believe that might be part of why it seems to be helping. I never noticed any help from serotonin-acting meds.


----------



## jakejohnson007 (Jul 27, 2006)

Caedmon said:


> I just thought I'd mention that I've had good success with *Neurontin* (gabapentin) for my skin picking and hair pulling issues.
> 
> For me it was as much an issue of habit and of difficulty when "sensing" an irregularity in my skin, as it was anything else. It was not accompanied by obsessions and was not a compulsion. I would classify my dermatotillomania as more of an impulse control disorder.
> 
> Gabapentin has nerve-ending analgesic properties and I believe that might be part of why it seems to be helping. I never noticed any help from serotonin-acting meds.


Hey Caedmon. Is Gabapentin safe to take as a long-term drug? I've read somewhere that it acts as a carcinogen in lab rats (although they were given many times normal human doseage per bodyweight). Also, I've read posts where people complain about it losing efficacy after some amount of time (like a year).


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

I'm not familiar with gabapentin being carcinogenic. I'm sure it's possible for it to become less effective over time, this is seen with many different drugs. I have read of a published case report of visual field problems with long-term gabapentin use, which ceased when the drug was withdrawn. (This is a rare but possible side effect of a lot of anticonvulsants.)


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

My sister's been on Neurontin for years, and while saying she's "fine" is relative, her doctors haven't seemed worried. When they increased it while she was in the hospital (she's epileptic), she got really mean but when it's lower she's nice.


----------



## centrigal06 (Jun 21, 2006)

I pick the skin around my cuticles but I also have 3 fingers that I tend to pick on when I'm really nervous or anxious. My therapists have noticed this but haven't really been concerned about it. They just tell me to stop.


----------



## green and lonely (May 29, 2006)

I am so embarrassed about this. It's a problem of mine as well...I pick the skin on my fingers until I bleed. Since I do a lot of typing at work, I have to wear bandages, and I'm always afraid that my coworkers notice...especially when it's two or more fingers on the same hand. I try to resist and can usually go a few days at a time bandage-free, but I'm still pretty self-conscious about my hands...especially since there's a girl at work who's always talking about manicures and such. I think she must notice. ops


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2006)

Hey guys, just saw this thread. I made goals for myself on July 5th and quitting picking my nails and skin was one of them. Well, I have succeeded. I didn't do anything special, just used all my willpower to resist. I still occasionally pick, but nothing serious and I actually have to clip the nails on my right hand now whereas I probably hadn't clipped them for years because they were always just picked short (I quit picking my left hand nails probably about 2 years ago somehow). I've picked my skin and nails down to bleeding for years but I have stopped so it is possible!


----------



## LoveThySelf (May 19, 2006)

Very good daaaaave.

Ive also been seeing good progress on my cuticle picking. I got a manicure early in the month and since then have put neosporin on my cuticles each night before bed, this is moisturizing and healing the sore spots.


----------



## ShySoprano (Jul 23, 2006)

I pick my cuticles, too.

I used to pick/bite my nails all the time, but I seem to have grown out of that. I just make sure to have nail clippers around to clip at any jagged edges or unevenness. Then I don't feel tempted to pick at them.


----------



## imnotperfect (Aug 13, 2006)

I am not the only one? well I have this same problem...i pick at my sores I mainly do it when I am asleep I tried putting gloves and socks on my hands and that never works at all...and i do it when i am extremely nervious or so stressed


----------



## itchynscratchy (Apr 8, 2006)

imnotperfect said:


> I am not the only one? well I have this same problem...i pick at my sores I mainly do it when I am asleep I tried putting gloves and socks on my hands and that never works at all...and i do it when i am extremely nervious or so stressed


Wow! You are _not_ alone! I was just talking about this with my mom. She asked me if I did it in my sleep, but I don't. I've been so stressed lately I've been doing it in public. I don't realize I'm doing it until I'm bleeding.

My psych has me on paxil cr, risperdal, and xanax. Because they don't seem to be helping, she's referred me to a therapist who specializes in a therapy called EMDR. I'm going to give it a try, because I'm tired of feeling ugly and embarrassed all the time.

Welcome, btw...


----------



## itchynscratchy (Apr 8, 2006)

archaic said:


> itchynscratchy said:
> 
> 
> > archaic said:
> ...


I've been away for a few weeks. Summer school had me moving so fast I didn't have time to visit, but I'm back. My psych wasn't satisfied with my progress with the paxil cr, so she's added risperdal, and now she feels it is OCD. She's referred me to a therapist to try a treatment called EMDR. Is anyone here familiar with it? It's supposed to be effective for post-traumatic stress, anxiety and OCD.


----------



## itchynscratchy (Apr 8, 2006)

Turtle177 said:


> Somehow it's comforting to know that so many other people are dealing with this issue. I've definitely got OCD tendencies, although not extreme, and have been a picker since I first developed acne as an early teen. I'm in my mid-20's now the habit still plagues me. Up until this year I was fortunate and they always healed with no scarring but just this year I started to get small scars from my picking and I'm desperate to kick this habit. My acne has never been bad, even at it's worst, but I can't stand the feel of little bumps, or the sight of an imaginary one when looking closely in the mirror. It's taken a big toll on my social life and although I'm happily married to a very supportive man, it sometimes causes problems because I'll be in a sour mood and refuse to go in public when I'm having an "ugly day". I've tried every face wash and cleansing regime and nothing gets rid of my acne. I think it's mainly stress related, but I work in a high-stress job and can't quit. But the core problem is not my acne but rather my picking habit. A lot of my acne stems from picking at imaginary spots and then getting flare-ups. I've wasted 14 years of my life stressing about this and I've got to stop. The first thoughts I have in the morning and when going to bed are about my complexion. This is so pathetic! Yes, I've been to dermatologists and they've prescribed things, but they either don't work or give me bad side effects. I can't do the pshych thing either because it's too expensive and not covered under our insurance.


The best thing I've found for acne is a good beta-hydroxy acid. It exfoliates from inside the pores, not just the surface. I get mine mail-order from http://www.paulaschoice.com. It's the only one that doesn't irritate my skin, it's actually very soothing. It looks expensive, but you only use a drop to treat your whole face. It takes me about a year to use a whole bottle. They also have trial size bottles if you want to see if it's right for you.

My therapist and I are going to try a therapy called EMDR to see if we can identify the stressers that are making me pick. I'll let ya'll know how it turns out.


----------



## lovesherbabies (Aug 25, 2006)

I pick at my facial acne and when i was younger i had it on my back and shoulders as well and picked at it. Its an aweful cycle! I dont pick at myself to the point i used to, which is good because i can remember skipping school many times because i was too embarrased at what i had done to my face. 
I pluck my eyebrows almost every day to make sure there are no stray hairs and thats usually what leads to the picking. 
i know some of u have mentioned the almost trance like state it can put u in. for some reason it calms me to do it. almost relaxes me..but i still regret it, even as i do it. i know im gonna hate myself after. usually right after i have to take a shower right away b/c i feel so dirty for some reason. :hide


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

lovesherbabies said:


> usually right after i have to take a shower right away b/c i feel so dirty for some reason. :hide


I think it's that whole feeling of being ashamed. I often feel that way, too, after picking.

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## iLoveBrightEyes (Feb 22, 2008)

I just read all the posts on skin picking and like so many of you, I had no idea that it was so common. Or maybe it just seems common, when we all have the same problems in the same place.
I have nothing better to do than tell you everything I can think about to do with this.
When I was a kid I'd pick at my nails. That advanced to biting, but only when I noticed that my friend did it. As I got older I peeled my split ends alot, but I don't really do it anymore because I have very healthy hair. Once I had a terrible experience with a fire and I had to have my bedroom light on, dimmed, for almost a year, and I couldn't fall asleep because I was too afraid which led me to yanking out my eyelashes and holding them up into the light so I could count them. Forget counting sheep, I was a complete freak. I do have pretty bad skin... just like lovesherbabies, I'll go into the bathroom intending to quickly pluck my brows, but it ends up being a full-on, destructive, skin and hair picking and pulling session. Everywhere. I know I'm doing it and I I have to squeeze every spot, get rid of every flake of dry skin, scrape off every scab, clean everything out from under my nails, short as they might be, do the same with my toenails. With my hands I can't stand having bits of skin, but I love it when there are hard, dry bits and I bite at them. I literally bite the corners of my fingers off. I bite my lips and pick at them all the time. The only thing that might stop me for a little while is wearing expensive lip gloss, because I don't want to waste it. I used to have acne on my back but since I bought a back scrubber and use it every day it's better, but still when I see pimples on my back and I just can't reach them it drives me insane, I want to jump out of my skin and squeeze them. And with the eyelash thing I used to have, I stopped, and now I have nice long eyelashes which stops me. I do pull at my eyebrows though. Like everyone says, it's like a trance. It's like your brain and your body aren't attatched and no matter how much you want to stop you can't control yourself. After I do these things I get so upset with myself. :rain I used to self-harm and I think this is all just a different way of doing it. The only thing I'm glad about is that I'm not the only one who does this. I wish I didn't though. I wish none of us did.

P.s... Conor Oberst rules!


----------



## citizen_erased (Dec 18, 2007)

I've had these horrible spots on the outside of my upper arms for ages. I've tried loads of different moisturising creams on them people have recommended but they won't go. I have a few scabs on one arm now that have been there for ages cos every time they grow back i pick them off, cos i have trouble waiting for scabs to heal. I know i'm probably going to end up with scars there now but i can't stop doing it. I also bite the inside of my cheeks and sometimes the skin on my lips. I also bite my fingernails and the skin around them, including tearing off any hangnails i find cos i can't stand them.


----------



## beachdude (Feb 14, 2008)

this is me all the way. I do it frequently. I beleive it is a sign of adhd.


----------



## Aero (Feb 22, 2007)

Yeah I'll admit that I pick at my skin. I shouldn't but I do and now I have some scarring as a result but it's kind of relieving. I also get a few pimples that I tend to leave alone but blackheads are fair game


----------



## itchynscratchy (Apr 8, 2006)

beachdude said:


> this is me all the way. I do it frequently. I beleive it is a sign of adhd.


my doc said it's actually related more closely to anxiety. I believe her, at least in my case, because I know that my picking gets worse when my anxiety is out of control.


----------



## Comfortseeker (Jul 7, 2012)

*Buproprion*

This is my first post on one of these forums, and I do it because after 40 plus years of excema enhanced skin picking (I hate hate hate those words) I have found something that works for me. First, if you have uncontrollable itching, like I did for so many years, ask your dermatologist about bleach baths. don't freak out, it is about the concentration is chlorine in a pool, only 1/2 cup thoroughly mixed in a tub of not too hot water. 2-3 times a week, 10 mins in th tub only, and you immediately and thoroughly rinse off after and pile on the moisturizer. I use Cerave moisturizer. The cream works well in hair as well. Cerave body wash instead of normal soap.

This combo knocked my itching down 99%, no exaggeration. I have not needed what was a two to three time a year steroid shot since and it has been 14 months.

I was still left with the habit of picking, reduced, but still there when I get stressed, and still causing all the anxiety and depression all of you are reporting. After trying all kinds of anti anxiety and anti depression meds over the last 15 years, my psychiatrist suggested I try Wellnutrin. This is Buproprion.

I was hoping it would ease the depression and anxiety, and it has started to. I have only been on it for 2.5 weeks, and would normally wait and see, but I am so excited I have to share: to my utter surprise, like a light switch turning off, my compulsion (yes it is part of th OCD spectrum) to pick and reopen previous wounds HAS DISSAPEARED.

Of course no guarantee this will last and no guarantee it will work for you, but this is BIG. I did not understand why I could not resist the urge for the last 40 years, and I do not know where it went, but it feels terrific and a bit strange to think I may be done with this curse.

Check with your psych and derm doctors to be sure, but please please please consider Wellbutrin to stop the picking, and bleach baths to stop the itch if you have that too.

I sincerely hope your suffering ends. Feel free to message me if I can offer support or advice.


----------



## Comfortseeker (Jul 7, 2012)

*Skin Picking Relief through Buproprion and Bleach Baths*

Note this is a repost because being a newbie I hit return and couldn't figure how to return and edit the title. Ooops!

This is my first post on one of these forums, and I do it because after 40 plus years of excema enhanced skin picking (I hate hate hate those words) I have found something that works for me. First, if you have uncontrollable itching, like I did for so many years, ask your dermatologist about bleach baths. don't freak out, it is about the concentration is chlorine in a pool, only 1/2 cup thoroughly mixed in a tub of not too hot water. 2-3 times a week, 10 mins in th tub only, and you immediately and thoroughly rinse off after and pile on the moisturizer. I use Cerave moisturizer. The cream works well in hair as well. Cerave body wash instead of normal soap.

This combo knocked my itching down 99%, no exaggeration. I have not needed what was a two to three time a year steroid shot since and it has been 14 months.

I was still left with the habit of picking, reduced, but still there when I get stressed, and still causing all the anxiety and depression all of you are reporting. After trying all kinds of anti anxiety and anti depression meds over the last 15 years, my psychiatrist suggested I try Wellnutrin. This is Buproprion.

I was hoping it would ease the depression and anxiety, and it has started to. I have only been on it for 2.5 weeks, and would normally wait and see, but I am so excited I have to share: to my utter surprise, like a light switch turning off, my compulsion (yes it is part of th OCD spectrum) to pick and reopen previous wounds HAS DISSAPEARED.

Of course no guarantee this will last and no guarantee it will work for you, but this is BIG. I did not understand why I could not resist the urge for the last 40 years, and I do not know where it went, but it feels terrific and a bit strange to think I may be done with this curse.

Check with your psych and derm doctors to be sure, but please please please consider Wellbutrin to stop the picking, and bleach baths to stop the itch if you have that too.

I sincerely hope your suffering ends. Feel free to message me if I can offer support or advice.


----------

